# My photo gallery



## Drake (Jan 7, 2008)

I've recently updated my photo website, here's the link:

www.drake.xon.pl

Now I know the site is not in English (working on it atm), but it is not complex and should be easy enough to navigate through. Any comments or critique?


----------



## eravedesigns (Jan 8, 2008)

I did a quick look and there is two things I would change. The first is that you should get a new domain name for your site just a regular .com. Second is in my opinion I wouldnt organize your photos by how your processed them. Instead of havving gallerys like sepia and cross processing I think you should just say landscapes and portraits...A possible client looking at your website would not know what cross-processing is and possibly not even sepia.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice work. You are very talented. And, yes I would re-categorize your images. If only for the sake of simplicity for the non-photographer.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 8, 2008)

Funky little site, and very cool images ! Good job


----------



## Lounge (Jan 10, 2008)

Excellent photos, and really nice site, good color choices


----------



## Drake (Jan 10, 2008)

dbrandon said:


> Funky little site


And that's exactly what I want it to be  Thanks everyone for your comments. As for the gallery organization - yeah, you really have a point. I'll try to change it along with adding the English version. I don't think I'll be buying a .com domain soon tho. I know the way you present your work really counts, but I am an amateur with quite cheap equipment, and I'd rather invest the ~$50 a year in photo stuff than the gallery. In a few years or so, when I'll own some proper equipment - sure, why not


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 10, 2008)

Drake said:


> And that's exactly what I want it to be  Thanks everyone for your comments. As for the gallery organization - yeah, you really have a point. I'll try to change it along with adding the English version. I don't think I'll be buying a .com domain soon tho. I know the way you present your work really counts, but I am an amateur with quite cheap equipment, and I'd rather invest the ~$50 a year in photo stuff than the gallery. In a few years or so, when I'll own some proper equipment - sure, why not



 You do right, the domain isn't too bad IMO anyway. If it was free (?), it could have been a lot worse ! At least there arn't any adverts


----------



## Drake (Jan 10, 2008)

No, it is not free, it's a cheap but reliable $20 a year hosting which comes with the 'xon.pl' domain. I just can't stand free hosting services. However I can live without a '.com' domain. And since www.drake.com is already taken, the one I'd get would probably be longer than the one I already have.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 10, 2008)

Drake said:


> No, it is not free, it's a cheap but reliable $20 a year hosting which comes with the 'xon.pl' domain. I just can't stand free hosting services. However I can live without a '.com' domain. And since www.drake.com is already taken, the one I'd get would probably be longer than the one I already have.



$20 / year :stun:  Great price if it works ok 

Don't you just hate it when companies have domains worth as much as that, but then ruin it with a tacky website. I'd kill for www.david.com   Wonder how much the owner would let it go for


----------



## Drake (Jan 10, 2008)

dbrandon said:


> $20 / year :stun:  Great price if it works ok
> 
> Don't you just hate it when companies have domains worth as much as that, but then ruin it with a tacky website. I'd kill for www.david.com   Wonder how much the owner would let it go for


Yep, for 20 bucks I get 2gigs of disc space, 5gigs of traffic a month and all the php and mysql thingies which sounds like a fair deal. And I've never seen it break down, or even slow down.

And yeah, I also hate the problem with domains availability but I guess it is only  my fault I wasn't the first one to register www.drake.com


----------

